# My nerd side just came GALLONS.



## Vaelarsa (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.explodingrabbit.com/games/super-mario-bros-crossover

Holy. Shit.
The Contra guy, AND Samus, AND the Blaster Master tank?
And they all come with pretty accurate controls, for each of the characters' specific movesets?
Fuck Smash Bros and Mugen. This is the type of shit I always dreamed of, as a kid.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 8, 2011)

Tried it, it was awesome :3


----------



## Scouto2 (Jul 24, 2011)

This is an incredible game, and is everything that I thought it would be.
Contra all the way man.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 24, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## WingDog (Jul 25, 2011)

Meh the jumping kinda sucks, if you don't have it perfect you fall in every single damn hole. But overall a very awesome game


----------



## WagsWolf (Sep 24, 2012)

Simply AMAZING, really awesome post ^^
P.S. I saw they got enough funds for another game they are working on!
Looks like it's gonna be great!


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 3, 2012)

lol at first from the title i was like shitpost but then I was like not shit post. Nice find, real cool concept


----------

